# Yippee Skippee!



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I am so darn proud and busting at the seams









My sister is 14 years younger than me- she is 12







, anyway, she lost her husband last August and is raising their 14 year old daughter alone. Her and I are very close. She came here 3 weeks ago and interviewed for a job, the first job she applied for. They asked her to come back this last weekend for a second interview but due to her daughters Volleyball tournament in Moscow, she couldn't get her until 9:00 p.m. but they met her at a restaurant for dessert and coffee. She left not knowing if she had the job, it was agonizing! Her and her daughter went back to Idaho Sunday. Yesterday she got the call AND they are paying her $1/hr more than they had said they would. You rock Lis Sis! 
I started bawling when she called me and I am not a crier, it surprised both of us







, I just love her so much and am beside myself! I just had to share! She also has been house looking each time they came down here and the first house we looked at was so perfect for them but we kept looking and it always came back to the first house. Soooo...Rick and I met the guy at the house so Rick could give the house the man once over cuz he wasn't with us the first time, and it passed his inspection with flying colors. So she is making an offer on the house







, it's within 5 minutes driving time of my house and will make a great walk for exercise. OMG my lil sis is gonna live here!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great news indeed!!!

...does she own an Outback? If not, we know what's next.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

That is so COOL







and what some people would call a "Gawd Thang" on how that all came together just right. I guess she







's camping too!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Congratulations. That is great news for you and her. Of course, now there isn't anyone over there to keep and eye on my daughter when she's in Pullman. Darn, I was counting on you girl!!!

It's nice when you can have family close, I wish mine could be closer!!

Kelly


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Bet there will be lots of this







for awhile!!
Enjoy!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

My internet connection has been down all day so I JUST got on-line to learn this GREAT news (of course, you *could* have called







)

I know how much you've BOTH been looking forward to the possibility of her moving to Kennewick - NOW IT'S REALITY!!

*CONGRATULATIONS TO SHANDI!!!*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> My internet connection has been down all day so I JUST got on-line to learn this GREAT news (of course, you *could* have called
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Gosh Wolfie, I have thought about calling, but you and I both know that there are no 15 min conversations, they last 2 hours and I have been sooo busy! Sheesh, you and Kathy talk so much


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> My internet connection has been down all day so I JUST got on-line to learn this GREAT news (of course, you *could* have called
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Gosh Wolfie, I have thought about calling, but and both know that there is no 15 min conversations, they last 2 hours and I have been sooo busy! Sheesh, you and Kathy talk so much








[/quote]

OMG! You just wanted to make sure I had another good laugh before I went to bed! Gee, lets just put it out there. Wolfie, I think she said you two have the gift to gab!

Congratulations. It is great when you have family close by.

Linda


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

gone campin said:


> My internet connection has been down all day so I JUST got on-line to learn this GREAT news (of course, you *could* have called
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Gosh Wolfie, I have thought about calling, but and both know that there is no 15 min conversations, they last 2 hours and I have been sooo busy! Sheesh, you and Kathy talk so much








[/quote]

OMG! You just wanted to make sure I had another good laugh before I went to bed! Gee, lets just put it out there. Wolfie, I think she said you two have the gift to gab!

Congratulations. It is great when you have family close by.

Linda
[/quote]
Yeah - - - well - - - WE are patient listeners!! What she didn't say was that the last several times I have "spoken" with her, 90% of the "speaking" came from the WASHINGTON end of the line. I have "spoken with" her sister, her sister's daughter, her daughter, her granddaughter, her husband (who knew Rick actually KNEW so many words???), and even her dogs!!! Yeah. I'm a GOOD LISTENER!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> My internet connection has been down all day so I JUST got on-line to learn this GREAT news (of course, you *could* have called
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Gosh Wolfie, I have thought about calling, but and both know that there is no 15 min conversations, they last 2 hours and I have been sooo busy! Sheesh, you and Kathy talk so much








[/quote]

OMG! You just wanted to make sure I had another good laugh before I went to bed! Gee, lets just put it out there. Wolfie, I think she said you two have the gift to gab!

Congratulations. It is great when you have family close by.

Linda
[/quote]
Yeah - - - well - - - WE are patient listeners!! What she didn't say was that the last several times I have "spoken" with her, 90% of the "speaking" came from the WASHINGTON end of the line. I have "spoken with" her sister, her sister's daughter, her daughter, her granddaughter, her husband (who knew Rick actually KNEW so many words???), and even her dogs!!! Yeah. I'm a GOOD LISTENER!
[/quote]


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> My internet connection has been down all day so I JUST got on-line to learn this GREAT news (of course, you *could* have called
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Gosh Wolfie, I have thought about calling, but and both know that there is no 15 min conversations, they last 2 hours and I have been sooo busy! Sheesh, you and Kathy talk so much








[/quote]

OMG! You just wanted to make sure I had another good laugh before I went to bed! Gee, lets just put it out there. Wolfie, I think she said you two have the gift to gab!

Congratulations. It is great when you have family close by.

Linda
[/quote]
Yeah - - - well - - - WE are patient listeners!! What she didn't say was that the last several times I have "spoken" with her, 90% of the "speaking" came from the WASHINGTON end of the line. I have "spoken with" her sister, her sister's daughter, her daughter, her granddaughter, her husband (who knew Rick actually KNEW so many words???), and even her dogs!!! Yeah. I'm a GOOD LISTENER!
[/quote]
















[/quote]
You know I was away from this forum for a couple (2.5 years, life was a bit busy and crazy) and I just realized after these last several laughs just how much I missed you all!


----------

